# What fish do you have with your bettas?



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm just randomly curious. With my bettas, I keep the fish together depending on personality and attitude. I had a male betta who loved flashy guppies and would swim around in a school with them. Anyways, these are my current tanks.

*1g bowl, 2.5g [divided], and 10g [divided]*
RCS and snails

*20gL community [in total]*
3 female bettas
3 fancy goldfish [fantail, ryukin, and lionhead]
10 platies
5 kuhli loaches [2 black, 3 banded]
3 black phantom tetras
1 female german blue ram
1 longfin zebra danio
1 white cloud mountain minnow
1 rubberlip pleco
RCS
snails

I used to have a male dwarf gourami in there. Everyone is living happily and there is no fighting. My goldfish love hanging out with community fish, hence why I put them in there. They may not be together in the wild, but both tanks stay the same temperature no matter what, so why not put them together? My goldfish have never been happier. :-D

*NOTE:* I have found no problem with these species living together [although it will change fish by fish]. These fish have been living together for 3 years now without a problem.

*Other fish I've had success with:*
otocinclus
corydoras
guppies
mollies
swordtails
dojo loaches


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

My relatively peaceful betta lives in a 10 gallon with 4 common/endlers guppies and an apple snail.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Kiara, a lot of your fish have very different water requirements in terms of pH and hardness. Whilst problems may not be obvious, it wil effect your fish. Just a tip. 

I have 12 Endlers, 4 female bettas, a female BN pleco, 4 cories, 6 kuhlis and three fundolopanchax killi fish in my NPT 23 gallon. I plan to add another 4 cories and 2 more bettas.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

We have several community tanks all of which are heavily planted with - 
Green Hygro, Temple plants, scarlet temple plants, Creeping jenny, ludwiga (several kinds) Water sprite, duckweed, Purple and Green Cabomba, Anacharis, About 6 kinds of sowrd plants, Java Fern, Flame moss, Jumba Sag, Moneywort, Hortwort, Pennywort, 2 types of Valesnaria and a few others that I forgot the name of. They live in super jungles.
All of our tanks are happy and healthy and the fish like their tank mates very much.

2 10 gallons - 1 king Betta about 4 inches long with 2 sarpae tetras and 3 assassin snails who will hopefully successfully breed for us. Random other feeder snails for the assassin snails. The tetras we never would have picked out but 1 came with a tank we bought off craigslist and we figured if he survived living in that tank we would get him a friend or two and keep him. We got another tetra but didn't know anything about them, Petco guy told us the black color would school with the red and he was wrong so the black went in the other tank and we got 2 more black to go with him.

Other 10 gallon - 1 king betta about 2 inches long, he's a baby we just got him a month ago. 4 tiny, tiny rasboro fish. 3 baby cories that are growing out in that tank - will move them to my bigger tank after they get bigger but afraid they won't get to eat with the piggies in the big tank and just put 2 otos in there from the assassin snail tank because I am afraid that otos are eating the assassin snail eggs. They will probably stay in that tank or move to the bigger tank with the other 6 or 7 otos.

1 divided 5 gallon with 1 male betta on each side. researching snails to go in their tank. Looks like Mini Rabbit snails are going to be their tank mates soon as we can afford to order them.

1 5 gallon with 1 male betta and 5 ghost shrimp

1 1.5 gallon with 1 male betta and 1 ghost shrimp

1 10 gallon with ?? red Cherry Shrimp - started with 40 about a month ago so at least 41 and 7 brand new baby platies we just scooped out of the 46 gallon

1 10 gallon with Ghost Shrimp/ extra plants - will house red cherry shrimp when we breed enough to move them over, ghost shrimp are just doing the upkeep to keep it cycled.

1 46 gallon - 2 turquoise rainbow fish, 2 bosmani rainbow fish, 3 tetras, 3 tiger barbs, 5 mollies, 5 albino cory, 2 peppered cory, 3 catfish, 1 pleco, 2 rosy barbs, 1 clown loach, assorted snails that came with the plants, 1 hillstream loach, 2 platies 

29 gallon sorority tank - 
13 female bettas, 2 rusty cory, 5 albino cory, 6 or 7 otos


Most tanks run with a bubbler airline, regular filter and an extra sponge filter for current and or backup filtration.

Took us months to get our tanks where we were happy with them, the 46 gallon will need a re-scape after we get rid of the pleco, he came with the tank and uproots all our plants daily.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

You do know that your 20g is not stocked properly? Goldfish are not tropical fish & require a bigger tank for them grow & develop properly.

I have 3 10g tanks with a male Betta each, a Mystery snail each, 2 of the tanks also have nerites. My 5.5g has a Male Betta with a Mystery & Nerite. My 46g has female Bettas, 2 CAE's, 1 Mystery, Nerites, MTS & probably some other hitchhiked in snails.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Two five-gallons with RCS, Dwarf Orange Crayfish (CPO), Assassin snails and Thai Micro Crabs. Lots and lots of plants.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Guys, I don't need to be told how to stock my tank. I got banned from a forum for a discussion about it. I was being attacked and yet *I* got banned. Anyways, I understand your concern, but I'm going to keep my tank the way it is. Thanks. 

Russell and peachii, those are great tanks!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

There was no attack here that I see. We don't always know how much knowledge a person has. Most of us want what's best for the fish to be healthy & happy so when we see something that isn't in a fishes best interest we speak up. I make no apology saying something, I do my best to not be nasty about it.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not saying I'm being attacked, I was pointing out last time. Anyways, like I said, these fish have been together for 3 years. I research before I do anything and I decided to do this after seeing other people have success with it. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Guys, I don't need to be told how to stock my tank. I got banned from a forum for a discussion about it. I was being attacked and yet *I* got banned. Anyways, I understand your concern, but I'm going to keep my tank the way it is. Thanks.
> 
> Russell and peachii, those are great tanks!


i like ur tank set up once u understand the fish and they needs they will live verry good i have a mix tank of fish all so and each kind mind they own business till it feeding time lol


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep! Even when it is feeding time, everybody loves it when I give them algae wafers by hand. My goldfish are so well behaved, along with the betas. No nipped fins or chasing about.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Russell and peachii, those are great tanks!


 
Thanks, Kiara. I love the combination. Willie and Si have all the swimming room they want and the inverts have the bottom to explore and plants and driftwood to climb. Watching the Micros and CPOs is fascinating. Plus, the inverts add almost no bioload.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, I can relate with the inverts. What's it like having micro crabs? I was thinking about setting up a 5g for them and some shrimp.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

i of my male tri colors swordtails thinks 1 of my females bettas is a sword n i think she like it too ^^


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Leaving the stocking choices of the OP aside, for Australian members, I have found that some of the pseudomugil (blue eye) and rainbow species can work well. This is provided your betta is not overly aggressive or has long fins to be nipped. 

I have housed honey blue-eyes, delicate blue-eyes and spotted blue-eyes with a betta male in the past and aside from some nipping, they did fine. 

While most rainbows prefer hard, alkaline water and can grow quite large, Mcculloch's rainbows are only a small species and the type I kept preferred a soft water environment. Pygmy rainbowfish may also be another option.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

My boyfriend kept eastern rainbows with his girls. They were fine.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think TMCs and dwarf shrimp would be great; just make sure you add a couple of CPOs.  Oh, and lots of plants. The TMCs are pretty shy so blue LEDs work very well.


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a 10-gallon with 6 Harlequin Rasboras, a zebra/nerite snail, three ramshorns, and of course my betta Milo.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We keep our girls with guppies (which 3 females had babies, so I'm not going to count them)
7 pygmy cories
an otocinclus who thinks she's a cory
and 3 albino bristlenoses

it's slightly cramped quarters for now, but when we move, the bettas and probably all 3 plecos will get either the 55, or we'll split the plecos up in a 20, and the current 30.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I think TMCs and dwarf shrimp would be great; just make sure you add a couple of CPOs.  Oh, and lots of plants. The TMCs are pretty shy so blue LEDs work very well.


What are CPOs? And I had blue LEDs, but they turned all demon on me. xD They would turn on when they were unplugged. Scared the crap outta me!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

CPOs are orange dwarf crayfish. They "scurry" when the move; and they move a lot. 

Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp orange “cpo/dwarf orange crayfish” | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

OH! My boyfriend wanted those and I saw them once at my lfs. They're adorable!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I had a giant betta in my 46 gal community tank, with 2 kinds of rainbows,albino corys, mollys, mickey mouse platys,guppys and my hillstream loach, out of all of those fish I had to take the guppys back they were pests and would constantly nip, swarm and harass all the other fish, I had never owned guppys before and after that particular group of guppys I will never own any again, the manager at petsmart was like the guppys were aggressive? guppys? We were like yep they seemed to pick out a fish or 2 and swarm all over them. The pity was we had spent a good amount of time picking out really pretty ones


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Goodness. It's over. Please, the OP has already stated her wishes and given her anwers.
> 
> Most of our bettas are in tanks by themselves, aside from snails and the occasional shrimp, which aren't really fish. One of our ten gallons also has some odd minnows, cories, and a guppy. We had more of each type, but they died, so there is a revamp/overhaul planned for that tank in the near future. I do want to do a large, heavily planted Southeast Asian biotope in the future too. I need to research what species will work though.


I would honestly like to do one with all native plants and even have it blackwater, but I am also rolling around the idea of trying to get and keep some licorice gouramis, I just saw these fish In a mag and I was like ohhhh pretty, but I will have to study up be it they are not beginner fish. here is a link for those who have not seen them...http://dev-parosphromenus2.cloudaccess.net/en/the-genus-parosphromenus.html

the real shame in this is they are not going to be around in the wild much longer so it will be basically up to mankind to keep them going be it all their natural habitat is slowly getting destroyed or polluted. Maybe one day the ones us hobbists keep in our tanks or their decendant will repopulate the wild.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I was trying to encourage Kiara to read up on Goldfish, as I do keep them and my fancy goldfish are huge, in a 90 gallon tank. She has now said she plans to move them,that is great. People are going to do what they want to regardless. I just try to help, and I am sorry if my post offended you in any way. I meant absolutely no harm, by my post.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had goldfish for three years. Yes, I have read up on them. I understand everyone's concern for my goldfish, I just don't understand why it seemed that I was attacked by someone who shall not be named. I just wish for the arguing to stop. I never wished for a thread like this. By the way, I do love your tank. I'm glad that it's planted and it looks very nice. 

Anyways, has anyone tried to make a species biotype? Such as what Feng had mentioned or even an Amazonian River biotype for tetras.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I have not tried to do a specific biotope for any fish as of yet, I might attempt one for the licorice gouramis, but I always do try to Do thing at minimum generically mimic what kinds of conditions a fish is native too, after my giant died in my 46 gal I made some adjustments to that tnak because most of the fish in it are river fish species that are used to current, so instead of adding just a wave maker for current I made what I term as a "powered sponge filter" is a power head that sucks its water through a sponge filter to add more current in the tank, all the fish seem to approve and play in the current, the one fish that is truely adapted for the current is the hillstream loach, he though only sometimes mocks the other fish in the high current as he sits sucked to the glass going haha I am not even trying, he mostly hangs out on the back glass of the tank where the current is not as strong and well all the fish only "play" or swim in it for short bits of time


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, my fish like to play in the filter's current. lol Licorice gouramis are so awesome looking! I wanted to do a biotype dedicated to neon tetras and stuff like that, but I realized that my current liquid assets would not allow me to purchase the items that are required for that biotype. Things like pH buffers and even driftwood.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Yeah, my fish like to play in the filter's current. lol Licorice gouramis are so awesome looking! I wanted to do a biotype dedicated to neon tetras and stuff like that, but I realized that my current liquid assets would not allow me to purchase the items that are required for that biotype. Things like pH buffers and even driftwood.


Tell me about it driftwood that is nice can get to be pricey, and yes one of my current bettas elvis a giant lives in a 10 gallon tank, myth is bettas hate strong currents shhhhhhh do not tell that to elvis his filter is unbaffled and at full flow he loves to play in it, we call it his little rollercoaster.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Lets stay on topic and refer back to page 1 of Kiara`s first post, she did not ask for advise and has made that clear in her other posts, yes I have read this entire thread. No more arguing or this thread will be be closed. If any members have a problem please pm a moderator. The rules on this forum are posted if you need to read them again I can post the link. Do not be rude is one of them.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Stone said:


> I have not tried to do a specific biotope for any fish as of yet, I might attempt one for the licorice gouramis, but I always do try to Do thing at minimum generically mimic what kinds of conditions a fish is native too, after my giant died in my 46 gal I made some adjustments to that tnak because most of the fish in it are river fish species that are used to current, so instead of adding just a wave maker for current I made what I term as a "powered sponge filter" is a power head that sucks its water through a sponge filter to add more current in the tank, all the fish seem to approve and play in the current, the one fish that is truely adapted for the current is the hillstream loach, he though only sometimes mocks the other fish in the high current as he sits sucked to the glass going haha I am not even trying, he mostly hangs out on the back glass of the tank where the current is not as strong and well all the fish only "play" or swim in it for short bits of time


I am really nitpicky and particular about certain things like this, so I think all my tanks will end up being biotopes of different natural lakes and rivers (or at least regions if I can narrow it down). xD Fish, shrimps, snails, and all. I can't remember the small species of Southeast Asian schooling fish someone here mentioned, but I want to try it. Did your gouramis get along with your betta? I had a few different species of gouramis in the past and I like them, but I never attempted them with bettas and I know it's an iffy combo.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Driftwood IS pricey! I heard of people collecting driftwood from trees by them such as ash and mangrove. And ROFL @ Elvis! My crown tail, who actually has long fins, loves to play in the sponge filter. He'll dart down by the base and float back up. It's at full power (like the water is boiling) and he loves playing in it.

Perseusmom, may we continue with the biotype topic? It's somewhat related and its very interesting to me.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Fenghuang said:


> I am really nitpicky and particular about certain things like this, so I think all my tanks will end up being biotopes of different natural lakes and rivers (or at least regions if I can narrow it down). xD Fish, shrimps, snails, and all. I can't remember the small species of Southeast Asian schooling fish someone here mentioned, but I want to try it. Did your gouramis get along with your betta? I had a few different species of gouramis in the past and I like them, but I never attempted them with bettas and I know it's an iffy combo.


That's cool! I should totally grab some blue gill and small mouth bass and copy Lake Michigan. lol anyways, yes. My bettas (both males and females) flared at my gouramis, but they settled down within a month and were swimming side by side with no problem. They would pretty much sleep/rest next to each other and be fine. I've had 4 female bettas and 3 males with 2 dwarf gouramis. (All at different times, of course )


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> I am really nitpicky and particular about certain things like this, so I think all my tanks will end up being biotopes of different natural lakes and rivers (or at least regions if I can narrow it down). xD Fish, shrimps, snails, and all. I can't remember the small species of Southeast Asian schooling fish someone here mentioned, but I want to try it. Did your gouramis get along with your betta? I had a few different species of gouramis in the past and I like them, but I never attempted them with bettas and I know it's an iffy combo.


 I have never owned any kind of goouramis wait thinks back,,,I had a paor of pink kissing ones years ago, but no never with bettas, I am more interested in the Licorice gouramis due to their plight of being on the verge of becoming non-existant in the wild, it is a shame for such a beautiful fish, they are special needs fish need lower ph and hardness, and live food so basically special water and a supply of live food but you can keep a pair in a 10 gallon, they bubble nest just like bettas and behave prettty much the same the male will stay with the nest and protect it the female will also protect the area as well


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've heard that kissing gouramis are pretty aggressive with their tankmates. What was it like for you?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

They were in a 10 gal by themselves, but they were cool looking and fun to watch


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have an Amazon biotope set up at the moment. Current stock is 6 ember tetras. I'm planning on adding two more, plus 8 pygmy cories. I'm debating whether or not to sacrifice the biotope and add in some betta channoides, or just keep it as is with nothing that will eat the shrimp (they don't belong in the biotope, but they're a pain to catch).


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

*whispers* _channoides, channoides_


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I do want them, LBF, I do, but they'll scoff my shrimp!  I like my shrimp!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD *puts up a divier* Problem solved! Oh wait ... my RCS climb over the dividers. They go to the top and flip themselves over.  xD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

All snarky and argumentative posts from this thread have been removed. The TFK and Betta Team made this decision and would like all members to know they should follow the rules and that next time this happens there could be infractions given or a 1 to 3 day ban for those members who are snarky and argumentative. We would not like to see this happen so please refer to the rules. If you would like to post in any thread and have a question as to if your post would break the rules please feel free to send a pm to any of the Moderators. Thanks as always for your understanding and support of our community !


----------



## Mamabon (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a 20 gal tank with 5 cory catfish 5 plattys and 2 green glo tetras with the Males Betta.


----------

